# Travelling to New Zealand



## stepee (Jul 25, 2011)

Oooops, posted this in The Coffee Lounge first, by mistake

My husband is already in Christchurch and has a temporary work visa. I am trying to sort out my travel arrangements but am getting conflicting advice. Do I have to buy a return ticket? I am a British resident, which entitles me to up to six months as a visitor?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

stepee said:


> Oooops, posted this in The Coffee Lounge first, by mistake
> 
> My husband is already in Christchurch and has a temporary work visa. I am trying to sort out my travel arrangements but am getting conflicting advice. Do I have to buy a return ticket? I am a British resident, which entitles me to up to six months as a visitor?
> 
> Any help appreciated.


Hi there - if you're coming here on a visitors visa then yes - they'll want you to have a return ticket.


----------

